# Attitudes Towards Indians



## Hewtft (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi, I'm an Indian-American currently living in Bangkok. I'm thinking of making the move to Hong Kong for business purposes, but the lack of diversity encourages me to ask other ex-pats if it's a true problem or not. 

Are dark skinned foreigners generally looked down upon, or is it a pretty progressive area in that regard?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hewtft said:


> Hi, I'm an Indian-American currently living in Bangkok. I'm thinking of making the move to Hong Kong for business purposes, but the lack of diversity encourages me to ask other ex-pats if it's a true problem or not.
> 
> Are dark skinned foreigners generally looked down upon, or is it a pretty progressive area in that regard?


Jamal?


----------

